# Scottish Gaelic: Gu mo chéile, anns an lorgar mi fhéin



## Frankisk

Hi guys!

Is there anyone who speaks or knows Scottish Gaelic?
On a dictionary about Celtic Mythology I found this dedication:

_Gu mo chéile, anns an lorgar mi fhéin_

Do you know what does it mean? I'm not sure, but I think it's Scottish Gaelic, and using online dictionaries I did a partial translation which goes like this:

To my wife, ... in finding (?) myself

Any ideas? Thank you for your help! 

Frankisk


----------



## Panceltic

Hi,

I'm not from Scotland, but the accents in the dedication seem strange to me, they look Irish. In Scottish Gaelic, they should be graves, ie. *è*. But *gu* and *anns* definitely confirm it is Scottish Gaelic and not Irish.


----------



## Frankisk

Thank you for your reply Panceltic!


----------



## Panceltic

You're very welcome!

As a matter of fact, I have now found the answer on some old forum (dated 2001) [https://listserv.heanet.ie/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind0106&L=gaidhlig-b&D=0&T=0&P=5374]. Pasting the answer:

"lorg = find, trace, search for, etc.

lorgar is the "future passive"  i.e. "will be found"

so "anns an lorgar"  = "in which will be found"

So I'd take this to mean  "To my spouse, in which I (myself) will be found"

The "ar" or "ear" ending on the root of the verb denotes this "future tense,
passive voice " of the verb.

I suppose you might think of this more simply as being (in this case at
least) "anns an lorg thu mi" = in which you will find me

Seán"


----------



## Frankisk

Thank you again!!

Unbelievable! It's exactly the same sentence (and so the same dictionary)!

So I was right to think of Scottish Gaelic, and the verb was "lorg", even if the tense was not clear.

Thank you very much indeed, I really appreciated your interest! It was just one small sentence, but I was curious to discover its meaning.

Have a nice evening!

Frankisk


----------



## Panceltic

It appears someone has been reading that same book 14 years ago! 

Good evening to you too


----------



## Stoggler

Panceltic said:


> I'm not from Scotland, but the accents in the dedication seem strange to me, they look Irish. In Scottish Gaelic, they should be graves, ie. *è*. But *gu* and *anns* definitely confirm it is Scottish Gaelic and not Irish.



Scottish Gaelic used to use both accents but a recent spelling reform more or less did away with acute accents. Many people still spell with the older spelling conventions though.


----------



## Panceltic

You're right of course, I have forgotten about that


----------

